# building 3 point carryall



## deerseeker001

hi guys does anyone have measurement for building a 3 point carryall for a full size tractor. thanks for any info ron


----------



## Larry in OK

Once the hitch dimensions are set up the size and shape is pretty much up to you.


----------



## deerseeker001

thank you for your help


----------



## Larry in OK

Seriously, I wasn't trying to be a smart alec. 
Once the hitch is set up the size of the basket or platform is up to you with the considerations of wieght capacity being the only real limiting factor. If all you ever plan to carry in it was loose mulch than it could be a pretty big basket. If you want to load it with firewood or stone then that would be a different issue.


----------



## deerseeker001

thanks for your help ron


----------



## rsmith335

Man are they handy, I have two, Ilike the one that has 16 inch sides the best for hauling fire wood. Rick


----------



## deerseeker001

what did you make yours out of thanks for info


----------



## rsmith335

All metal, Wood would work for the box area though


----------



## deerseeker001

thanks for info ron


----------



## Ken N Tx

Check out TSC...


----------



## grnspot110

I had one that I made for tractor drives, never used it for anything else. Found a homemade one at a farm auction for $5, wood was rotted out. Took it home, did a little repair on the frame, welded up my outer frame & used CCA plywood for the box, yellow rails are plastic conduit. Sold it after I sold my 520! ~~ grnspot110


----------



## deerseeker001

thats a nice unit thanks


----------



## Bamataco

When I saw this I thought that it just might help you out a little. So here is a link to take a close look at what I think you might be wanting to build.
Bythe way I have nothing to do at all with the people that are trying to sell this.
3 PT Tractor Carry-All


----------



## deerseeker001

thanks for your help,iam all done with cutting and drilling just have to weld it up .i enjoyed the pics


----------



## jb62901

Made this unit last fall for muliple uses, started out as a TPH then to the FEL.
Have a 4X4 box and platform, most handy for my needs.


TPH
http://oi37.tinypic.com/wlytqh.jpg
FEL use
http://oi55.tinypic.com/14uyjia.jpg
Platform
http://oi54.tinypic.com/2d9xlr4.jpg


----------



## deerseeker001

nice unit thanks for the pics ron


----------

